# Lightning Hit Bruce Nuclear Station



## PixelRabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Today has been a crazy weather day here!  For the first time ever I've gathered the cats and put them in the basement so I didn't have to herd them if the windows blew.  Nothing confirmed yet but there have been reports of tornadoes touching down, one of the warned storms/rotations went just north of us and we have some trees and branches down but all buildings are ok, more and more damage is being reported.  Significant damage is being reported in Angus Ontario.
During the melee Bruce Power got struck by lightening (where Mr Rabbit is at work!) and someone caught a shot.

Ontario Storm Photos Show Airport Tornado, Nuclear Plant Lightning Strike


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 17, 2014)

We are not home, so we do not know if we were affected.  Angus/base Borden is only minutes north of our place.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no Ron  hope all is ok, please let us know.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 17, 2014)

Glad to hear you're OK (so far).  Stay safe.


----------



## Bamps (Jun 17, 2014)

Did they declare an "unusual event" at the nuke plant? In the states since TMI they would have to declare an UE and come off line to go in and inspect everything after something like that.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 18, 2014)

We are home & no damage to our house but it is obvious there was a torrential downpour, strong winds & a power outage.  

Here are some pictures of the damage in Angus.

News - Five photos: The Angus, Ontario tornado - The Weather Network


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Charlie.
Bamps, I didn't check to see if there was an incident filed but I would imagine since it effected the building there would be one.  

Ron, great news! I'm glad you and yours and your home are all ok.

Venturing out a bit further here we had a bit of deadfall and some live trees down on and around our property but a house on our road less than a concession east of us got hit pretty hard, tore all of the siding off etc...  I think the fact that our house is in a valley and surrounded by trees on 3 sides saved us damage, the trees that came down were straight across the river from the front of our house.

This is a video of what hit us about 5 minutes before it reached us (the one in Elmwood at about 2min), it was coming straight at us and our concession has the most damage in our immediate area.


----------



## runnah (Jun 18, 2014)

Mother Nature has had it with us humans.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah R, she's pretty testy as of late!

Here are a couple pictures I got before all hell broke loose.

Last one is just before the rain hit and what was in Elmwood hit us about 5 minutes later.



IMG_8772-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_8794-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_8808-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_8824-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




IMG_8855-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2014)

I continue to be in awe of the things my Canadian friends put up with.

Hope you, Mr. Rabbit and the kitties are all ok.


----------



## Bamps (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, that's nasty. We are so in drought all our lakes are drying up here to the point where boats are no longer allowed, water level too low, all campfires, charcoal BBQ's are banned due to the hot dry conditions, it's CRAZY!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Bunny, we are all ok! The only thing hurt was my tomato and pepper plants, some large branches snapped off our poplar tree and crushed them  

Bamps, two summers ago we were insanely dry here, for a long time now Lake Huron has been getting lower and lower, so much so that the marinas had to dredge around the docks.  This past winter and the ton of snow and super cold temps froze the Great Lakes and minimized evaporation so the levels rose this spring thank goodness.  I hope you get rain soon!!


----------



## CAP (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice photo A!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Bamps, Bruce Power released the statement on the event:

Media Centre | Bruce Power


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> Mother Nature has had it with us humans.


I could not agree more.


----------



## Bamps (Jun 21, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Hey Bamps, Bruce Power released the statement on the event:
> 
> Media Centre | Bruce Power




Never  effected them at all then. That's good.


----------

